# How to root a LG Phoenix?



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

My friend has an LG phoenix and wants to root it. I have no clue how to root it since i have a galaxy. Could someone provide some help to me so i can root his phone?


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

depends on the phone. ask him for the model number or something

Sent from Tapatalk on my Etch a Sketch


----------

